
You’ve got an idea. Now what? - sammville
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/product-ideation/
======
kgtm
This is a great presentation, especially from slide 14 onward. Exactly the
kind of practical advice entrepreneurial developers need to move towards a
MVP. I wish there was more regarding how to set the stage _before_ launching
something (aside greyhat/blackhat techniques), i.e. having some eyeballs
waiting for what you might be creating.

~~~
patio11
Start writing about the topic before you launch. Presumably if you're
passionate enough about the space to spend N months slinging code you can at
least write a few pages about it. (I need to be better at this.)

~~~
chc
Something I've been thinking about lately: What if your product is merely a
tool? Say, it's useful in solving a real problem, but it isn't central to any
particular workflow. For example, OCR software. It can save massive amounts of
time, but I can't imagine what I'd write on the topic. Am I just not being
creative enough?

~~~
hcho
You are not being creative enough. Here's a list of blog post titles for you:

\- OCR application(s) in forms \- OCR application(s) in vehicle registration
plates \- OCR in archive digitization \- OCR in business card scanning \- OCR
in mobile industry

With the simple formula of your product plus application fields you can
generate hundreds of posts.

------
ra
That's a really great prescriptive presentation. But it's really hard to
actually get people to hear about your product.

Adwords are expensive. Does anyone have any ideas to share on getting your URL
out there?

~~~
Lost_BiomedE
It depends on the business, but I have found that finding community forums
that have an interest in your niche is a good place for an advert. Email the
owner or webmaster and negotiate the rate.

If you are a good fit for the site, the owner and community will love the
added benefit. Give a discount and it will be a feature, or value added,
benefit to being part of the community, not an annoying advert.

~~~
ra
That's a nice tip. Thanks!

------
prawn
'You've got an idea. Now what?'

Don't have any other ideas and certainly don't let them distract you - that's
been my biggest obstacle.

------
vipivip
Execute, seek help...

------
alexsherrick
anyone have a mirror for this?

~~~
benologist
It's a presentation: [http://www.slideshare.net/hnshah/product-ideation-and-
custom...](http://www.slideshare.net/hnshah/product-ideation-and-customer-
development)

------
rkon
Having 24k Twitter followers isn't much of an indicator when you're following
19k of them... that's the same strategy spammers use.

~~~
ivankirigin
Or when you'd like to be able to DM them. It would need to be coupled with
very active following to be a spammer tactic. Don't assume malice when other
explanations suffice.

~~~
rkon
I'm not saying they're trying to spam people, it's just that there are
literally tens of thousands of Twitter _bots_ that will automatically follow
you back if you follow them first.

The number of followers is meaningless if they're not actual humans who are
interested in your tweets.

